
India Has 150M Drivers and Only 8k Want Electric Cars - Bostonian
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-06/india-has-150-million-drivers-and-only-8-000-want-electric-cars
======
totaldude87
>>The Kona sells for about $35,000 while the average Indian earns about $2,000
a year -- and the best-selling gas guzzler costs $4,000. Yet Kona’s sticker
price only kicks off the conversation about why EVs aren’t gaining traction in
India

Never seen such a wholesome point ;)

